# יש + infinitive



## sawyeric1

In an emergency, use the stairway, not the elevator
במצב חירום יש להשתמש במדרגות ולא במעלית

So is this just the formal way to give commands or something? I thought webpages and signs use the imperative though (סגור in Morfix Ads), and isn't that already considered formal?

Thanks


----------



## Drink

יש + infinitive means "one must".


----------



## slus

It is the formal way with a gender-neutrality bonus.


----------



## sawyeric1

What's the difference in effect between it and just using להשתמש as a command without the יש?


----------



## sawyeric1

And my impression is that using "יש + [infinitive]" would be like a more general way to make a command that you would only use for talking to the general public. Or is that form used when talking to one person?


----------



## slus

Your impression in correct. It is mostly used as a formal command addressing the general public.


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> יש + infinitive means "one must".


I'd say "one has to". "One must" is a bit too strong.


----------



## sawyeric1

sawyeric1 said:


> What's the difference in effect between it and just using להשתמש as a command without the יש?



And while we're at it, what if you say "להשתמש את" instead of with -ב?


----------



## Drink

No you can't.


----------



## sawyeric1

Can't what?


----------



## Drink

You can't say "להשתמש את".


----------



## JAN SHAR

Is this structure (yesh + infinitive) also used in Classical Hebrew or is it only in Modern Hebrew?


----------



## Drink

Which period do you consider "Classical"? It's common in Rabbinic Hebrew of the Middle Ages, not sure about Mishnaic Hebrew, but maybe there too.


----------



## Haskol

In Pirkei Avot you can find ודאשתמש בתגא חלף (though that's Aramaic). The verb (and the root itself in that meaning) does seem to be a loan from Aramaic, though.

Unlike verbs like "use" that are basic and are used with a direct object, in Hebrew the more basic verb is לשמש (to serve), with the direct object being the person being served. The derivation of להשתמש is similar to the English verb "to make use of", and for that reason it takes an indirect rather than a direct object.


----------

